# Magnalia Christi Americana -- Cotton Mather



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

_Magnalia Christi Americana: Or, The Ecclesiastical History of New-England_ by Cotton Mather is available online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2


----------

